# Heading to North Carolina, looking for advice



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

A volunteer friend of mine is considering a dog from a rescue in Rougemont, NC. She prefers to meet the dog in person, and so I offered to share the driving with her. We are leaving next Wednesday, Nov 11th, and returning Sunday, I think.

While there, she will be talking with shelters and rescues about coordinating matches with Massachusetts shelters, where she's pretty involved.

So I'm looking for some advice on dog-friendly hotels and what that area is like. There will be two people and two dogs, and dogs need to be inside with us. 

On the way home, there will be three dogs most likely, and I imagine more, if Sarah manages to work things out between north and south organizations. In this scenario, we'll probably drive straight through on the way home.

For anyone who has driven the route, familiar with Rougement, NC, and/or familiar with dog friendly hotels, I'm all ears. Oh, and edited to say, what's the weather been like in that area?


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

I've never heard of that town. I'm going to look on a map and see where it's near.


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

Okay, I see it's a bit north of Durham (think Duke University). Here is a website that I found of pet friendly motels in Durham:

http://www.petvacations.com/Durham-pet-friendly-hotels.html


I haven't been to that area in a number of years, but there are a few people on the board that could probably give you some insight.

By the way, bring Shermie and drop him off at my house!







I love that dog!


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: Ilovealldogs
> 
> By the way, bring Shermie and drop him off at my house!


Thanks for the link, alldogs. I had started to do that, was hoping someone may have experience with some of the dog friendly hotels. Many have weight restrictions or other conditions, and I don't want to support them unless they are truly dog friendly. I've stayed in some of the Hotel 8 up north and they welcomed all my dogs, but not familiar with their reputation down south.

In terms of which dog goes with me, will be Shermie or Matsi, not sure which one yet. The remaining two will stay with my vet. Hey, but I'm sure I can find you another one just like Sherm while I'm in the area, and drop him off for you!


----------



## Ilovealldogs (Nov 17, 2006)

There are actually three GSDs right now at my local shelter that I'm going to see today. It never seems to end!









VSnap may know about some of the hotels-I'm thinking she's been up that way before.


----------



## alportbury (Aug 9, 2007)

Hey there,

Rougemont is not exactly a thriving metropolis







You might have better luck looking in Durham and then driving to Rougemont. If you choose a hotel in North Durham - close to 85, you won't have that long a drive. Feel free to run some options by me and I'll let you know if you are headed to the "hood"









BTW - what rescue/shelter in Rougemont are you going to? I am not aware of any in that area ( and I'm in Durham). Also, GSRA would be happy to help in getting dogs up North if that would help ease the problems down here.

Andrea
GSRA


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

How about Veronicas house.....rofl!!!! You know VSnap here on the boards. 

Try Petfriendly.com. They have listings. Also try Motel 6 and Best Western, I've always had luck with them. After I've read that they are 'pet friendly' I always call and ask 'how pet friendly are you?' This throws them off...I then ask are you little foo foo dog friendly or are you friendly to all dogs?' I then go on to explain that I travel with three large GSDs and so far its been fine.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: AndreaPHey there,
> 
> Rougemont is not exactly a thriving metropolis
> 
> ...


OH, boy. This is the kind of input I wanted, thanks Andrea.

More on the situation. My friend lost her senior recently, a senior save from the south. She asked me to take a walk with her and started to tell me how much she is missing her dog, and has been searching for another like her, and now thinks she may have found him, based on a photo and then several long discussions with the rescue.

Here is the rescue and the shepherd she is interested in. Not sure how far she's gotten in the adoption process:

http://secondchancepitbullrescue.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=2576694

I'm all ears.

On my end of things, she helped me tremendously with Nannie Millie with resources and information. Now I'd like to help HER, and I like the idea of taking an adventure down south with an extremely interesting person who cares deeply for animals. But I want to be sure I'm safe, too. I'm by no means an experienced traveler.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I don't have any hotel advice other than what has already been offered, but I wanted to add that I am upset that you are not coming to the west side of NC, so that I could meet you and see Shermie again. I just did a mapquest and you would be 6 hours from Knoxville, TN.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: IlovealldogsThere are actually three GSDs right now at my local shelter that I'm going to see today. It never seems to end!


Wow









Both Sarah and I talked about wanting to see some of the southern shelters while we are down there, although I know she mentioned not wanting to expose our own dogs for this trip. She's busy with work between now and then, so no opportunity yet to see what type of plan she's developed since our last conversation.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: jazy's momI don't have any hotel advice other than what has already been offered, but I wanted to add that I am upset that you are not coming to the west side of NC, so that I could meet you and see Shermie again. I just did a mapquest and you would be 6 hours from Knoxville, TN.


Come hither, woman! If you do, I will definitely bring Sherman so you can see him. You can stay with me.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

_I then go on to explain that I travel with three large GSDs and so far its been fine._

That's right, I forgot about Best Westerns. I'll definitely follow your advice and call them, because I know they all have their own 'personalities' depending on where you are in the country. Most of my traveling in my earlier days was between here and Minnesota area and I never had any problems, either, but it's been a long time and the south is unchartered territory for me.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Heres the link:
http://petfriendly.com/travel/propListGa...Listings=Search


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Let me know if you decide to come further west. I can't spend the night because of all of my guys, but I could meet half way or something and hang out for a few hours.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Helpful hint when staying in hotels with dogs: always ask if you can have a room on the bottom floor near one of the exits. This makes life so much easier for those late night and early morning potty breaks (no stairs or elevators).


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Def, call and talk to someone (be sure to keep track of who you talk to). Since my plans are usually made well in advance I always place confirmations calls to not only confirm the reservations but to make sure its noted that I'm traveling with 3 large GSDs. The only time I had any problem (and it was a small one) was in Idaho Falls one year. I had done all the above but when we pulled up to register the lady made a comment like..well, she didn't realize they were so big... that didn't fly with me and I went over how I called and then called again to confirm, and so on. 

I won't go to any place that even considers weight restrictions. I don't like the discrimination but also know my dogs are quieter than most of those small yapy dogs.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: jazy's momLet me know if you decide to come further west. I can't spend the night because of all of my guys, but I could meet half way or something and hang out for a few hours.


Anyone know what the dog limit is in some of these hotels?









If it was just me and more time, I'd go for it. I think I need to follow Sarah's agenda this time around, but will run it by her. She's a teacher and will need to get back, but who knows, maybe she'll be open, I'll ask.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

> Originally Posted By: jazy's momHelpful hint when staying in hotels with dogs: always ask if you can have a room on the bottom floor near one of the exits. This makes life so much easier for those late night and early morning potty breaks (no stairs or elevators).


Great idea. Also end units are better if you don't know how your dogs will react. 

If you worry about them barking and you have a choice of hotels go for the one with windows that are not at the dogs level.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

I would also bring some sheets from home. If your dogs don't travel that much it might help them to have an area they can rest that smells like home. If you bring home extra dogs and have to stop def bring sheets (cheapo ones) in case doggie has runs at night. 

The only way to find out restrictions is to talk to them. Some state what they are on their website but you still need to call and talk to someone. I'd say if it says something like limit one pet or limit 25 lbs, then I wouldn't even bother to call that place.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

I totally understand about needing to follow Sarah's agenda. Let her know that we have a great Pit Bull rescue here in East TN (www.etnpitbullrescue.org). I know the lady that runs it and they are only about 45 minutes from me. Hint! Hint!


----------



## alportbury (Aug 9, 2007)

I didn't realize that your friend was looking for a pit bull. Hey - I have a gorgeous one that's looking for a home. Granted - he's not a senior, and he's a spaz - but totally loveable







I wonder if this rescue would help me place him? Do they seem reputable? I've had NO luck with other pit bull rescues in the south east I have tried to get help with.

Also, when you find a potential hotel for you guys to stay at, feel free to run it by me and I'll tell you what the area is like.

Andrea
GSRA


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

Oooops, just to clarify. She is NOT searching for a pitbull. The dog she may be adopting is a shepherd mix, named Wolfie, from that rescue. In fact, she told me the only breed she can't ethically bring north are pit bulls because we are inundated with them here (although we both love the breed).

I'll try to point her in the direction of this link in case she has any questions or can answer questions that I can't, although I know time is limited in terms of her occupation and volunteer work.


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

_I wonder if this rescue would help me place him? Do they seem reputable?_

I can't speak for them, as I know nothing about them. BUT, will keep this in mind, OR maybe we can all meet up in the area and you can make a determination for yourself.


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

Sorry for adding to the confusion. I assumed based on the link you posted that she was looking for a Pitbull.


----------



## dit (Oct 25, 2009)

The AAA site has an advanced search feature for pets. Here's a link. Rougemont is a blip on (some) maps, a tiny little town, so agree that Durham is the closest major city. As for the weather, here's a link to our 7 day forecast.
http://www.wral.com/weather/

Here's AAA hotel searcher: http://ww1.aaa.com/travel2/hotel/hotelRe...ongRunning=true


----------



## dd (Jun 10, 2003)

Thought I would post a reminder about Massachussetts law regarding the fostering of out of state dogs:

In 2005, Massachusetts issued an emergency order in response to dogs being brought into the state for sale or adoption (including "satos" from Puerto Rico) without proper medical care or quarantine. Dogs cannot be imported into Massachusetts unless they are going directly to an approved quarantine facilty. After 48 hrs in quarantine, the dogs must be examined by a vet before being released to foster homes. This Order does NOT apply to individuals bringing in their own pets from other states, or to individuals who are permanently adopting animals from out of state shelters. This Order DOES apply to animals being brought into the state to be fostered. Shelters who take in animals from known sources, where the animal(s) are coming from a residential setting (personally surrendered owned animals, as opposed to foster, feral or stray animals), from states contiguous to Massachusetts, may waive the 48 hour isolation period provided a thorough medical examination has been done.

http://www.mass.gov/agr/animalhealth/emergency_order.htm


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

_Thought I would post a reminder about Massachussetts law regarding the fostering of out of state dogs_

I really appreciate the input, dd. I'm pretty familiar with this law through GSRNE, who has a contract with an isolation facility in Massachusetts, where all of our dogs from out of state land before they are moved on to their foster homes. Many of our volunteers, including myself, have spent time with our dogs in this isolation facility, which is quite pristine. In fact, Frieda, who is posted in Rescue Stories section with her pups, came to Danny via the isolation facility. 

In this particular situation, the law does not apply because Sarah will be adopting the dog from a rescue as her own personal pet, like I did with Sherman from Georgia. 

In terms of any other possible dogs, I'm not sure of all the details, but Sarah is pretty well connected with shelters here in MA, including those that have contracts with southern shelters to fill a void here with mostly puppies. I think somehow she falls under the umbrella of MA Coalition for Homeless Animals, or something along those lines. Not sure where the shelters isolate their dogs, might even be the same facility that GSRNE uses, not sure, but she has mentioned the need for isolation in the past.

However she proceeds, it sounded from her like she would be serving as a middleman between northern and southern organizations, be it rescues or shelters. I only know her as a volunteer through GSRNE, where she does shelter evaluations, and is quite respected. I'm looking forward to getting to know her outside of GSRNE, and to learn as much as I can about how other organizations work together, (hopefully ethically and legally), to save lives. 

This will be new territory for me, and I look forward to sharing what I learn along the way, through the eye of my lense.


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Whatever you do, don't forget your camera!!


----------



## Jazy's mom (Jan 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: shilohsmomWhatever you do, don't forget your camera!!


Are you kidding. I don't think she can walk without looking through the camera lense. LOL


----------



## MatsiRed (Dec 5, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: jazy's mom
> 
> 
> > Originally Posted By: shilohsmomWhatever you do, don't forget your camera!!
> ...


This is true you two! I now have three dogs and four cats in my household, after adopting this last one on Sunday. So knowing that my fur family is complete, I had to figure out how I could walk through a southern shelter and be strong enough to leave without any. After working it through my mind, I decided that I'd offer beautiful photos of them for Petfinder, if they want, because that is what I do best and that's where I'll need to draw the line.

I'd probably forget my wallet before I'd forget my camera. This is true.


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi, Sarah here, the one who has a date with Wolfie, the GSD rescued by a pittie rescue in Rougemont, NC. I just went to http://www.petswelcome.com - used them once before. It brought up a hotel N of Durham, on 70 W and close to both 85 (thank you for suggesting!) and the 'Eno River State Park': Durham Skyland Inn, A Mgnuson Hotel, 5400 US Highway W, Durham NC 27705. Acc. to the Pets Welcome page their policy is a 15 $ fee (all hotels charge extra, usually 20 bucks), all sizes and pets welcome. 
A friend of a friend lives in Durham, I'll ask her for help as well.
Thanks to all, especially Donna
Sarah

Chip, ca. 3 yr old border terrier mix, foster 'mistake'
Feli (GSD from WV), Tanja (saluki/spaniel mix), Robin (airedale/Irish wolfhound mix), Iris vom Michelstaedter Rathaus (GSD), Bubi (Spitz mix), **** von der Gamseiche (GSD) - RiP


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks, dd. Am very familiar with the regulations. Several MA shelters here have their own state approved isolation facilities on the premises; foster based rescue organizations such as GSRNE usually contract with a facility that has one such as a shelter or a vet hospital. 
It's unlikely to be feasible that we'll bring back a dog to an MA shelter on this trip, it'll most likely be Wolfie only as a private adoption, not subject to the quarantine regulations. Or another dog for a private adoption. But as Donna said, it's an opportunity to check out dogs already in foster care, i.e. provide medical records and temperament tests to out-of-state approved MA shelters and rescues that I know personally. And to visit the shelters/pounds that they come from, for us to learn about the situation in NC.
Thanks so much, great forum!
Sarah


----------



## RunShepherdRun (Oct 5, 2009)

hi again, 
Donna mentioned that I volunteer for the Massachusetts Animal Coalition (MAC). Here's the scoop about MAC: It's an umbrella organization of animal welfare professionals, both individuals and organizations:
http://www.mspca.org/site/PageServer?pagename=MAC_homepage/
It brings together groups such as Animal Control Officers, veterinarians, and shelters/rescues, provides education and discussion forums, provides good online resources, and runs several programs. 
The program I am involved in (and that Liz Shaw devised) is very successful, the 'Pilot' program. ACOs and pounds as 'sending organizations' post tehir dogs in the Pilot database shared with shelters and rescue organizations as 'receiving organizations'. Volunteers such as me go out and test the dogs acc. to a known procedure, and post the results in the database. This is especially helpful for dogs in remote, rural pounds. And ACOs don't have to call/email individual rescue organizations one by one and beg them to consider the dog, something they often don't have the time to do as the phone keeps ringing about rogue racoons. 
All safe dogs except sadly some good pitbulls have been placed with a receiving organization quickly. 
GSDs get placed pretty much instantly. Even an EPI dog posted on Pilot went to a shelter who took great care of her until she hit the jackpot and was adopted by a veterinarian!
Sarah
Sarah


----------



## alportbury (Aug 9, 2007)

Hi Sarah,

this looks like a pretty decent motel for your purposes. It's closer to the town of Hillsborough, so its out of the main hustle and bustle of Durham. I would consider this a safe place to stay. I googled the distance to Rougemont and it'll take you about 30 minutes. A very easy drive - more country/farm scenery!

Best of luck with your date with Wolfie. She looks adorable.

Andrea
GSRA


----------

